# Call of Duty 4 fps problems



## thomas55 (Dec 29, 2006)

I have a really powerful machine and i still get fps problems on cod4. I have a intel quad core chip, 4 gb ram and 2 8800GTX's running SLI in this machine so it should not be a problem. Im running Vista Ultimate 64 bit. I get 125fps constant most of the time but it sometimes drops to as low as 80, this is when i have it on any graphics setting. I thought it might be resolution but i only have a 19" widescreen running at 1440x900. Surely with my poweful system i should get 125fps constant on at least medium graphics. I have also checked many times that SLI is enabled and according to the nvidia control panel it is. So does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## jbm1991 (Sep 1, 2007)

i say you are getting an excellent fps. be happy with only a little dip every now and again. the majority of people struggle to maintain a constant 60. 
and i myself have between 40 and 20 and its fairly eratic even on low settings. and thats on my "PC 2" (see specs above).
i wouldnt worry about it, and its probably more due to the servers rather than your computer.


----------



## Mayor Quimby (Jul 7, 2004)

arent you spoiled? 80 fps and complaining.


----------



## like 45 ninjas. (Mar 25, 2008)

it doesn't matter what framerate you are getting
you can only display framerates of your monitor refresh rate
if your monitor is 60hz then it can display up to 60 fps
most monitors can support 75-90 nowadays and 80 is more than enough
its not scientifically proven, but most humans can only see up to 30-40 fps


----------



## sup2a (Oct 9, 2007)

like 45 ninjas. said:


> its not scientifically proven, but most humans can only see up to 30-40 fps


Exactly! ( ive heard 60  ) but either way 80 is fine you certainly don't need any faster!


----------



## tlbgrimreaper (May 28, 2008)

Your lucky to get that fps i am running vista 64, q9450 processor with 8gb of corsair ram and three 9800gtx cards in sli mode and constantly no matter what get 60fps. The maximum refresh rate of my viewsonic monitor is 60hz so can anyone confirm if the fps is related to the refresh rate.


----------



## MahaGamer (Jul 29, 2005)

idk nothing is perfect... even 2 8800gtx's in sli can slow down during the most intense of scenes... but still be content with 80 fps. If you were complaining of 20 or less frames per second, people might care more


----------



## scurry (Oct 27, 2006)

tlbgrimreaper said:


> Your lucky to get that fps i am running vista 64, q9450 processor with 8gb of corsair ram and three 9800gtx cards in sli mode and constantly no matter what get 60fps. The maximum refresh rate of my viewsonic monitor is 60hz so can anyone confirm if the fps is related to the refresh rate.


Make sure you have sync every frame off and type in console (button to the left of one) /com_maxfps 125/250. I wouldn't go over 250 as some servers kick for over that.


----------



## tlbgrimreaper (May 28, 2008)

cheers turned the sync off and maxed fps to 200 and now it constantly runs at 200


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

like 45 ninjas. said:


> it doesn't matter what framerate you are getting
> you can only display framerates of your monitor refresh rate
> if your monitor is 60hz then it can display up to 60 fps
> most monitors can support 75-90 nowadays and 80 is more than enough
> its not scientifically proven,* but most humans can only see up to 30-40 fps*


Well I don't know exactly what I can 'see', but I certainly can tell the difference when framerates drop below 60 in video games. 30-40 fps is choppy and unacceptable. Film though, is a different story.


----------



## dman4862 (Mar 23, 2008)

try this, in your mp_config file find the command com_maxfps and set it to 0. This will unlock your fps and you will see a huge increase. I have a couple of 8800 GTS 640MB cards that were only seeing like 70-80 fps when i edited this command i was seeing like 170 fps. Scurry is correct on editing the com_maxfps file but ive encountered 1 server that has actually kicked me for editing that command.


----------



## scurry (Oct 27, 2006)

dman4862 said:


> try this, in your mp_config file find the command com_maxfps and set it to 0. This will unlock your fps and you will see a huge increase. I have a couple of 8800 GTS 640MB cards that were only seeing like 70-80 fps when i edited this command i was seeing like 170 fps. Scurry is correct on editing the com_maxfps file but ive encountered 1 server that has actually kicked me for editing that command.


You only get kicked for having your maxfps at 0-40 or above 250. /com_maxfps 250 is perfectly fine. You get kicked because of a bug over 250 which makes some of your foot steps silent and <40 because it makes you lag on purpose.


----------

